# AFRICAN PIXIE FROG FEEDING



## ForestExotics (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

So cute! How old it he? My pixie will be around a year old this October, but he's a bit smaller than yours. All he wants to is bury himself and sleep!


----------

